# Rotary Cutter Gearbox Lube



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a Mahindra branded (Kodiak) rotary cutter. The manual calls for EP0 gearbox grease but doesn't say how much grease is needed. I can see grease on the gears when I remove the check plug but is that enough?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

When greasing, keep pumping it it until the new grease colour starts squeezing out. Usually, a gear box uses a transmission fluid or gear oil. Do you have some pictures?


----------



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

The check plug can be seen on the right side of the gearbox near the top. Any ideas? Is a coating of grease on the gears adequate or fill it to half full?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

EP0 is a semi-fluid grease. It is generally for leak prone applications where you need a strong lubrication layer. 

i would think you could use a 110 weight synthetic gear oil and get better results, but i would monitor the oil level closely to make sure it stays consistent. I don’t like the idea of not having a gearbox not swimming in oil when its running at 540rpm.


----------



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

Just following up. Talked to the repairman at the dealer the other day. He said that although the mower comes from the factory with a pink vaseline substance which does thin out when hot, when they service them, they put in 90 gear lube oil.

This is for all those who can sometimes be just as clueless as I.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad you got it sorted out. I use UTF in my gearbox on my mower as recommended by the Kubota.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I use some 100 weight refrigeration unit lube that I was lucky to have someone rescue. It was destined for recycling or whatever. It is as clear as water and out of the 'bucket', has "no moisture"!


----------

